# Warning of greedy Hurghada Shopkeepers



## alexander4455 (Nov 18, 2008)

I had several good experiences whilst shopping in Hurghada and I found Dahar to be the best place to get bargains and be treated with respect. However I found shop keepers in Sheraton Street very offensive and several over charging.
I went to Sekala roundabout and went upstairs to a shop called Haddad with a sign saying Hotel supplier for towels and bed linen. I chose a shower curtain set and was told the cost was 30 egyptian pounds for a pair. I returned the next day with my husband to buy the set and the price had risen to 35 Egyptian pounds, then as we left the shop we realised there was only one curtain, not a pair. We challenged this but the salesman said thats the price for one. We took it home but it was ridiculous as it did not cover half of our small shower cubicle. We showed the bag with Arabic writing to our legal friend and he said yes this should have been a pair. We returned to the shop with a Arab speaker who was disgusted when the manager of the shop said we had been undercharged and it should be 80 Egyptian pounds each small piece making it 160 Egyptian pounds for 2 small pieces. We remained polite although our translator was very upset and argued calmly that this was a poor procedure. Result, nothing acheived but we were not going to give this greedy shop keeper a penny more. Shop number 2, I do not recommend, is the dutyfree shop opposite gate 8 in Hurghada Airport. I asked a price of a mug and when I returned to pay the other assistant the price rose from 30 EGP to 60 EGP, why do they get so greedy ! However I went back into the shopping area of other shops and they only charged 20 EGP. In defence of the Airport, they had security who were checking prices with other passengers and very protective. In total I did not have problems with all the shops but another experience bothered me as I went into a printers shop in Sheraton Street and simply asked the price of a map but was hounded by the assistant asking if I had a daughter and could he marry her. I immediately informed him that he was being disrespectful but he continued harrasing me and only stopped when I asked for the contact details of the shop manager and he quickly made an offer of a free keyring if I did not tell his manager.


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

alexander4455 said:


> I had several good experiences whilst shopping in Hurghada and I found Dahar to be the best place to get bargains and be treated with respect. However I found shop keepers in Sheraton Street very offensive and several over charging.
> I went to Sekala roundabout and went upstairs to a shop called Haddad with a sign saying Hotel supplier for towels and bed linen. I chose a shower curtain set and was told the cost was 30 egyptian pounds for a pair. I returned the next day with my husband to buy the set and the price had risen to 35 Egyptian pounds, then as we left the shop we realised there was only one curtain, not a pair. We challenged this but the salesman said thats the price for one. We took it home but it was ridiculous as it did not cover half of our small shower cubicle. We showed the bag with Arabic writing to our legal friend and he said yes this should have been a pair. We returned to the shop with a Arab speaker who was disgusted when the manager of the shop said we had been undercharged and it should be 80 Egyptian pounds each small piece making it 160 Egyptian pounds for 2 small pieces. We remained polite although our translator was very upset and argued calmly that this was a poor procedure. Result, nothing acheived but we were not going to give this greedy shop keeper a penny more. Shop number 2, I do not recommend, is the dutyfree shop opposite gate 8 in Hurghada Airport. I asked a price of a mug and when I returned to pay the other assistant the price rose from 30 EGP to 60 EGP, why do they get so greedy ! However I went back into the shopping area of other shops and they only charged 20 EGP. In defence of the Airport, they had security who were checking prices with other passengers and very protective. In total I did not have problems with all the shops but another experience bothered me as I went into a printers shop in Sheraton Street and simply asked the price of a map but was hounded by the assistant asking if I had a daughter and could he marry her. I immediately informed him that he was being disrespectful but he continued harrasing me and only stopped when I asked for the contact details of the shop manager and he quickly made an offer of a free keyring if I did not tell his manager.



So welcome to Egypt


----------



## Mohamed_Hani (Dec 31, 2012)

I Have to say welcome to egypt too ,,


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

This is happening more and more here. Sad but true.


----------

